# أنا زعلت ربنا إمبارح... بس مبسوووطة جداااا ...إنى زعلته !!!



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

أنا انهاردة ياجماعة مبسوطة جداااااااا




لأنى بصراحة إنهاردة [URL="http://www.elmalak-tanta.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11573"]زعلت [/URL]ربنا




ومهمنيش 




طب وإيه يعنى 
المهم اتبسطت وقضيت وقت جميل وخلاص





ايه دا ... إيه دا ....؟؟





مالكم كدا بتحتقرونى بينكم وبين نفسكم؟!!




انتو كمان زييى




أه زيى




أو كنتم زيى 




وماتستغربوش أوى كدا وتقولوا 




لالالالالالالالا
دااحنا بنحب [URL="http://www.elmalak-tanta.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11573"]ربنا [/URL]واستحالة نزعله






لاء انتوا زعلتوه ويتزعلوه









طيب عيشوا معايا شوية فى المواقف دى كدا ونشوف سوا 
هل إحنا بنزعل [URL="http://www.elmalak-tanta.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11573"]ربنا [/URL]ولا لاء


*********



أنا مبسوطة [URL="http://www.elmalak-tanta.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11573"]جداااا [/URL]لأنى ..

امبارح شفت حتة فيلم للممثل اللى بحبه 
بس كان ايه تحفة كان نفسى أسمعه أوى من زمان 
وماصدقت انه اتعرض


*********


أنامبسوط جدااااااالأنى 

خرجت مع صاحبتى وقضينا وقت جميل أوى مع بعض
واتفسحنا وعشنا لحظات جميلة أوى 


**********


أما أنا مبسوطة جداااالأنى 

إمبارح اتعرفت على واحد من المنتدى
بعت لى رسالة خاصة وبيطلب منى نتعرف وأنا ارتحت له أوى 
وارتحت فى الكلام معاه
أصله بصراحة مواضيعه جميلة وأسلوبه رقيق أوى


*********** 


أنا مبسوط جداااا

كنت فى شات روم واتعرفت على بنت ارتحت اوى فى الكلام معاها 
وكلمتها مايك بس صوتها جميل أوى 
وقعدنا نتكلم للصبح 


*********


أنا مبسووووووطة جدا

امبارح سمعت ألبوم المطرب .....
الألبوم تحــفة وأغانيه جميلة أوى فعلا كنت هموت وأسمعه
انتو عارفينى بأه
مينفعش ينزله جديد وميكونش عندى


**********


أنا مبسوط

حضرت حتة فرح بس كان إيه ...... ماأقولكمش ...
ع البنات واتعرفت على واحدة كان كل الشباب بيحاولوا يوقعوها 
بس محدش قدر غيرى

وع الأغانى ولا العروسة !!
والرقص اللى اللى رقصناه 
ولا اللبس ولا ... ولا ......



**********


مبسوطة أوى

امبارح كان عيد ميلادى وحضروا لى حتة مفاجأة 
كانت حفلة جميلة أوى 
والدى جى واختيار الأغانى كان تحفة
ورقصنا كلنا مع بعضينا 


*********


فرحاااااااان

لأننا كنا ف رحلة امبارح 
وحصل بأه شوية حاجات 
اتعرفنا على شلة بنات من هناك وأخدنا منهم أرقام التليفونات 
واتفقنا نتقابل تانى قريب


************


انا منمتش امبارح كنت بأتكلم فى التليفون مع زميلى فى الجامعة
لحد الساعة 3 الفجر 
وبعديها فضلت لحد الصبح أفكر فى الكلام اللى حصل 

وبالرغم من كل الرعب اللى كنت فيه إن حد يصحى ويحس بيا
بس كنت فى قمة السعادة


*********


أما يوم عيد الحب حضرنا حتة حفلة مع البنات صحباتنا 
حفلة نستنا أسامينا 
وبعديها خرجنا معاهم كل واحد أخد صاحبته وإتفسحوا سوا 
واتمشينا مع بعضينا 


***********


أنا إشتريت حتة طقم إنما إيه يابنات روووعة
لو تشوفوا استايل البنطلون 
ولا لون البدى جنااان 
مشفتش حد لابس منهم 


***********


من الآااااااااااااااااااااااخر


مبسووووووووووطة جداااااا لأنى ............................






زعلت [URL="http://www.elmalak-tanta.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11573"]ربنا [/URL]منى!!! 





هاااا 


فكرتوا انكم ممكن تكونوا بتعملوا زيى 
أو على الأقل كنتم بتعملوا كدا
يعنى مش لوحدى دا حالنا كلنا




هى اه حاجات بسيطه كلنا بنعملها 

واتعودنا عليها لدرجه انها بقت حاجات اساسيه من حياتنا اليوميه 

بس تفتكروا الحاجات ديه مبتزعلش [URL="http://www.elmalak-tanta.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11573"]ربنا [/URL]مننا 

فكروا فيها واحده واحده هتبلاقوا فيها مواقف تزعل [URL="http://www.elmalak-tanta.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11573"]ربنا [/URL]مننا 


لا واللى يزعل [URL="http://www.elmalak-tanta.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11573"]ربنا [/URL]كان مننا اننا بنعمل كل الحاجات ديه من غير ما نفكر فيه ومن غير ما نفكر نديله ولو حتى عُشر وقتنا 

من غير ما ندى لربنا حقه من حياتنا 

وحتى من غير ما نشكرة على النعم الكتير اللى ادهالنا فى حياتنا 


ربنا معانا ويرحمنا ​


----------



## النهيسى (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*الرب يبارك مجهودك الرائع

شكرا للموضوع*


----------



## marcelino (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*للاسف بنزعله كتير بالمواقف دى واكتر منها كمان *

*كله صح *


*ثانكس روزى للموضوع المميز*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي جدا يا نهيسي علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

نورت يا مارو يا عسل بمرورك


----------



## Coptic Man (25 ديسمبر 2009)

عندك حق انا كمان بتفق معاكي في الكلام ده

واقول اننا مبسوط اننا زعلته في حاجات قريبة من دي او زيها

ربنا يدينا النعمة اللي تغيرنا ويكون دايما معانا

لاننا بدونه لا نستطيع ان نفعل شئ

شكرا ليكي علموضوع القيم واتمني يكون سبب عمل النعمة في الجميع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي ليك اوي يا جميل علي مرورك وكلامك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## fight the devil (25 ديسمبر 2009)

سامحنا يارب
لاننا لا نفكر الا بذواتنا

شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك الخدمه يارب


----------



## toty sefo (25 ديسمبر 2009)

المشكله انه لما ربنا بيصحينا باى قرصه ودن صغيره كده بنزعل ونتذمر ونفضل نقول ليه كده يا رب ده انا حتى مش بعمل اى حاجه وحشه ولا باذى حد 
ولا........ ولا.......... ولا........... وبننسى او بنتناسى كل ده او يمكن من كتر ما اتعودنا عليه شايفين انه حاجه عاديه ان احنا طول النهار نزعل ربنا 
شكرا على التنبيه  الجميل ​


----------



## أَمَة (25 ديسمبر 2009)

روزاية قال:


> ​
> فكروا فيها واحده واحده *هتبلاقوا فيها مواقف تزعل *[url="http://www.elmalak-tanta.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11573"]*ربنا *[/url]*مننا* ​
> 
> لا واللى يزعل [url="http://www.elmalak-tanta.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11573"]ربنا [/url]كان مننا اننا بنعمل كل الحاجات ديه *من غير ما نفكر فيه ومن غير ما نفكر نديله ولو حتى عُشر وقتنا* ​
> ...


 


تسلم ايدك يا روزاية على الموضوع
سواء كان انتي اللي كتبتيه
أو كان منقول
ميهمش

بس أنا عاوزة اقولك
انا مشوفتش ولا حاجة في المواقف المذكورة
تزعل ربنا

يقول الكتاب المقدس - سفر التكوين 
أن الله رأى كل شيء حسن بعد أن خلقه
ولكنه عندما خلق آدم قال

«*لَيْسَ جَيِّدا* *انْ يَكُونَ ادَمُ وَحْدَهُ* *فَاصْنَعَ لَهُ مُعِينا نَظِيرَهُ*». 

*معنى الكلام دا ان ربنا خلقنا لكي نعيش معا *

ولكي نسبحه معا ونشكره معا

مش غلط الناس تتعرف على بعض
وتقضي وقت مع بعض
ولا غلط ان الناس تنبسط مع بعض

*الغلط وكل الغلط*
اننا ننسى ان كل دا كان بفضل ربنا

يعني ربنا لازم يكون دائما 
أساسا في كل علاقتنا
لكي يتمجد اسمه
في حياتنا

وكل عيد وانتم بخير
​


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

نورت يا fight بمرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا توتي علي كلامك الرقيق ده


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

نورتي يا امه يا قمر

وميرسي علي الاضافة

وكل سنة وانتي طيبة


----------



## youseffff (25 ديسمبر 2009)

لابدان نشكر الاهنا على نعموعلينا

وبعدين دهمش زعل بس ده عصيان لاوامر ربنا


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (25 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل 
مرسي ياقمرة​


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

نورت يا يوسف بمرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا بنوته يا عسل لمرورك


----------



## kalimooo (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*

جميل  يا روزاية

بالفعل دايما نزعله وهو يسامحنا

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

الرب يباركك

وكل سنة وانت طيبة

*


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

وانت طيب يا كليمو يا عسل

نورت الموضوع


----------



## عادل نسيم (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*الأخت روزاية / *
*وأنا كمان مبسوط من ذكر كل المخفي في حياتنا ... ومبسوط أكثر لكتابتك الحل في الآخر  ... ربنا يبارك أفكارك ويرحمنا*


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يخليك يا عادل

ربنا يعوضك يا جميل

انت منور المواضيع دايما


----------



## cola2100 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

[بيجد كلام جميل :heat::heat:


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي لمرورك انت يا جميل

ومنور المنتدي


----------



## tawfik jesus (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

نورت يا توفيق بمرورك الجميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل يا روزى 
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## روزي86 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يخليك يا كوكو يا عسل

نورت الموضوع


----------

